# - AWESOME TANKS - Photo Slide Show



## OldTanks (Apr 11, 2009)

*- AWESOME TANKS - Photograph Slide Show - using digital camera, photo editing software, and photo hosting web site. *

*CLICK HERE, or on image below*


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

pretty cool. Did you make those?


----------



## SquishyCalamari (Mar 24, 2009)

The victorian aquariums/terrarium are pretty sick dude. These things must cost a pretty penny.........


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I know of one of those 3ft 1880's victorian style ones went for over $500 at auction.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey i got one like that 
Except mines only around 25 years old and it has wooden trim..


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

If you make them i guess that you are pretty proud of them and good luck to you but i wouldnt put them in my garden shed.


----------

